# Winegard Antenna on ebay if your interested...



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I have my old Winegard antenna on ebay... nowt wrong with it. Only a few hours to go.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=200124482208&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010


----------

